# Electric Blue Acara



## lawdog68 (Oct 28, 2019)

I currently have a 55 gal aquarium (48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 21)planted. I have 1 Electric Blue Acara, 10 tiger barbs, I would like to add another cichlid to the aquarium. Any suggestions?????????


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

I like groups personally. How about another 1 or 2 Acara? I currently have 2 and they get along and look great together. Previously I had 3 which also worked well.


----------



## KrustyKrab (Oct 31, 2019)

I would like a group of acaras, but I'd like to avoid the fuss of breeding and all......were yours 3 all males? or did they pair up? and what happened eventually?


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not sure of the sex as they look pretty much the same. They never bred as far as I know. One died - I think of old age or some other unavoidable ailment - and the other two are still living peacefully in a tank with other SA cichlids. They've always been mellow.


----------



## Ariolex (Dec 14, 2019)

I have mine with a Geophagus barisliensis and a severum. At one point she coexisted with a electric blue jack dempsey, BTW that is a beautiful fish.


----------

